# Funniest google trick EVER!!



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 11, 2003)

Go to www.google.com (you cant do i out of Safari), and type in "weapons of mass destruction" (in quotes) and hit the "I'm feeling lucky" button. Also, try it with "French Military victories"


----------



## Arden (Jul 11, 2003)

Have you heard of googlewhacking?  This is where you type in a 2-word combination and try to come up with a single, solitary result.  I haven't tried it yet (forgot about it), but I will at some point; there's even a website about it, since certain combinations become outdated.


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 11, 2003)

speaking double? speaking double?


----------



## Azzgunther (Jul 11, 2003)

To better emphasize a point, saying it twice helps it to sink in.  Try it try it sometime.  

Off to whack google...


----------



## Randman (Jul 12, 2003)

http://www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,105579,00.asp

Google changed it (see article), but the best one was when you googled "go to hell" and got M$'s home page. That one was the best.


----------



## Arden (Jul 12, 2003)

Hmm, not sure how that happened.  Moderator!

Go to hell, Ghandi: 9360 results.  Go to hell, Martin Luther King: 73,100 results.  Go to hell, Marth Stewart: only 36,200 results!  Now, Go to hell Microsoft has 381,000 and Go to hell AOL has 476,000.  And they say people like them!  That's just websites!

Funny how Microsoft managed to dance their way out of the #1 spot via the Google dance...

Okay, I'm really just rambling here.


----------



## toast (Jul 12, 2003)

www.googlefight.com


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2003)

Apple vs Microsoft...

The Winner Is: Microsoft.

What a bunch of crap.


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2003)

rofl...I'll just post a bunch I did, the winner is in ().

Your Mom vs My Mom (Your Mom!)
America vs France (America!)
MacOSX.com vs PC.com (MacOSX.com!)
Love vs Hate (Love!)
Black vs White (Black!)
On vs Off (On!)
Do it vs Don't do it (Do it!)
Run vs Hide (Run!)
Hervé vs Ed (Ed!)
Bill Gates vs Mac Users (*Mac Users!!!*)
Steve Jobs vs Steve Ballmer (Steve Jobs!)
New Computer vs Old Computer (New Computer!)
Your brains vs My brains (Your brains!)

lol, this is the most fun I've had in a looooooooong time!  Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## Perseus (Jul 12, 2003)

Coke: 1,580,000 results
Pepsi: 1,070,000 results

COKE WINS!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 12, 2003)

Hmm...I dunno, Perseus.  Putting in *coke* could be picking up hits on web pages about drug abuse.

If you put in _Coca Cola_, you only get 182,000 hits.


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2003)

I bet you could put anything up against sex and sex would win every time.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 12, 2003)

One of the classics was "stoned chicks" - you ended up seeing Ellen Feiss.


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2003)

Really now?


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2003)

Erm...does anybody have any clue how to clear the auto-fill at google.com?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 12, 2003)

Preferences -> AutoFill, select to edit "Other forms" and delete anything you see for google.com.  That should do it.


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2003)

Erm...what browser are you using?


----------



## Androo (Jul 12, 2003)

LOL LOOK! I WON AGAINST TYSON!


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2003)

You wish.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 13, 2003)

Um...Safari.

Androo, even if that wasn't obviously edited in a graphics program...you still wouldn't win. 

Better not let Tyson find out about that, he might come over and bite your ear off or something.


----------



## Androo (Jul 13, 2003)

lol

Tyson actually had 1.2 million. There were things like "He was probably hungry one boxing match..". The nickname Androo was barely in google.  2,470 results. But that's still a lot!


----------



## chevy (Aug 15, 2003)

I beat you and Tyson !


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

Ford vs. Chevy: 14,100,000 vs. 2,530,000
Ford vs. Chevrolet: 14,100,000 vs. 3,510,000

So Ford sweeps Chevrolet either altogether.

Androo, what did you do to that screenshot?  The menus and text everywhere is half-erased.  What the...?


----------



## Trip (Aug 15, 2003)

I typed in "hell" and clicked "I'm Feeling Lucky" and it brought me to http://www.Hell.com so I got thinking, and decided to try Heaven.com the result? Heaven cannot be found.


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

Heavens!

Heaven: 9.5 million results
Hell: 10.8 million results

I'd say the odds of the ratio of people is more proportionate to Hell, but I don't believe there is a Hell.

Wow, none of the big 3 domains (.com, .net, .org) had a heaven prefix, though heaven.[all 9 extensions on register.com] is/are registered.


----------

